# Banner Rotation Script



## lUpuS (9. August 2001)

Hey, kann mir jemand bitte sagen wo ich ein Script für Banner Rotation herbekomme, habe zwar eins, funktioniert aber nicht bei NS 6 und Opera...


----------



## Psyclic (9. August 2001)

hm das gehört wohl eher in´s php oder cgi forum
aber versuchs mal hier
*CGI-scripts*
*php-scripts*


----------

